# How do I wash my babyhawk mei tai?



## punkrawkmama27 (Aug 31, 2007)

I purchased my mei tai's almost a year and a half ago. I just want to see if anyone else has put their's in the washing machine. I usually just spot clean and wipe with a damp cloth if I need to, but I think it is time for a good washing! I dont want the straps to get all twisted or tangled or the babyhawk to get all wrinkled and not be as soft. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

I put mine into a whit pillowcase and wash it in the washer. It's always fine.
Go for it.


----------



## Kajira (May 23, 2006)

put it in a pillow case


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Do you tie off the pillowcase???
I really need to wash mine. DS is a puker.


----------



## Kajira (May 23, 2006)

yup you just put in the pillow case, I found the king size was the best size imo, knot it and throw it in the washer, so easy.
I hang dry so I'm no help there.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I haven't washed mine in a pillowcase - I'll have to try that. I dry mine until they're mostly dry but still damp and iron the straps. It's about the only thing I can be bothered to iron.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

no pillowcase here- just a cold gentle cycle with a teeny bit of detergent. then i fluf dry (no heat) it in the dryer with a clean, dry towel (to cut down on time) or hang it on the line in nice weather. sometimes i iron the straps if i'm feeling picky.


----------



## punkrawkmama27 (Aug 31, 2007)

I used the pillowcase suggestion, but wasn't sure what setting on the washer, so I did a hot, gentle cycle. I hung it out on the line to dry. So far still in one piece


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

I usually just toss it in on cold handwash, then line dry. I have done this several times.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

No pillowcase here. I wash on cold (dark straps) and air dry. If the straps are wrinkled I might iron them. Pretty easy.


----------

